
For some startups, there’s no buzz needed – Poll Everywhere (YC S08) - whatami
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2019/04/21/for-some-startups-there-buzz-needed/RJarWqCgnSgCkjVTaomYEP/story.html
======
tanukijones
Poll Everywhere is a cool example of not only a tech startup who beat the
traditional startup model but also an example of a company that found success
in simply doing something better. Instead of coming up with a unique, complex,
and unneeded solution they created something that was better than what was
currently available. Very inspiring!

------
WMCRUN
Like Basecamp. The question is can a bootstrapped business grow to become a
challenger to a VC backed juggernaut like Facebook/Google.

~~~
joshmarlow
I think it's equally valid to ask "Does a business need to become a juggernaut
challenger? Are the founders of juggernauts happier? Is society better off for
having near-monopolies?" That seems to be DHMs perspective - that the
instinctual need to grow should be questioned as intrinsically valuable.

------
anitil
If, like me, you've never heard of Poll Everywhere - It's a way of running
live polls in a presentation where people text in their vote and it live
updates.

I love the idea and want to use it immediately.

~~~
cocochanel
Is it like Menti?

------
swampthinker
Good lord the Boston Globe has one of the most annoying paywalls. I can't even
use incognito mode to read this article.

~~~
Simon_says
I'm using Firefox with uBlock Origin. I just blocked the element of the
overlay. Works on many sites.

